# garage/temp.



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a garage to finish. Board is hung. Two car garage with no doors on yet. The temp is suppose to be in teens and then lower 20's this week. I was just wondering how you guys go about finishing something like that... ? Thanks


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Plastic on the door opening. Heater in the garage. If temeprature is the question you are looking to solve.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

20's LOL
We r lucky 2 c that in summer!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

VANMAN said:


> 20's LOL
> We r lucky 2 c that in summer!


 Van, it was 10F this morning at my house which is equal to -12.22C, and it's only November 17th. Last Winter we got down to -8F or -22C, and it gets way colder in the upper Midwest like were Ice, or MLD live.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

endo_alley said:


> Plastic on the door opening. Heater in the garage. If temeprature is the question you are looking to solve.


And the next day its gona be dry after taping? Did a garage a while back and three way corners took forever to dry and had hair line cracks in interior corners....I guess ill just go ahead and cover doors and run heater..


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Tape and first coat with durabond with glue mixed in.... let dry for a couple days then finish coat and sand.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Van, it was 10F this morning at my house which is equal to -12.22C, and it's only November 17th. Last Winter we got down to -8F or -22C, and it gets way colder in the upper Midwest like were Ice, or MLD live.


Interesting tidbit. In 1936 the lowest temp in north Dakota ever was recorded at -60°F in Parshall ND. Six months later and 160 miles away the record high was set at 121° F in Steele ND. The largest temp swing MN in 24 hours was 79° In 1982. The coldest I've ever seen personally was 47° below zero.


----------



## ell (Jan 24, 2009)

*re:Garage*

I Would cover opennings apply heat.Would start heat day before,then heat (dont cook it) what s the plan for the nights when it really gets cold? I guess it gets 3 coats ,ready for paint.Probably wouldnt hurt to throw a fan in there also


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

ell said:


> I Would cover opennings apply heat.Would start heat day before,then heat (dont cook it) what s the plan for the nights when it really gets cold? I guess it gets 3 coats ,ready for paint.Probably wouldnt hurt to throw a fan in there also


The homeowner is worried bout heat (space heater) running over night. So prolly no heat over night.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

lrees said:


> The homeowner is worried bout heat (space heater) running over night. So prolly no heat over night.


No heat, no mud. It will freeze and that opens up a whole other set of problems. 
Read the bucket.

It it really must be done with out heat, hot mud it is. But no warranty!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

post This place is mucked up! I have to log on to each thread ! 

It must be on my end! after post 5 ..I got nothin


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> post This place is mucked up! I have to log on to each thread !
> 
> It must be on my end! after post 5 ..I got nothin


Get your kid to fix it :wink:


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Show them this:

"Ready-mix lightweight joint compound is a pre-made form of joint compound designed for fast application and easy maintenance. The compound is a complex combination often including water, limestone, expanded perlite, ethylene-vinyl acetate polymer, attapulgite, and other ingredients. The delicate mixture of compounds gives it a creamy texture that spreads easily onto drywall surfaces and then hardens as the moisture evaporates. Drying type compound takes a long time to dry out and is used to fill holes or gaps and shrinks as it drys possibly producing cracks in thick applications. Ready-mix joint compound is usually more forgiving than the setting type of joint compound. It can be used for as long of a period of time as needed, and does not dry up unless left unattended for a long period of time, but must be kept from freezing. This type of compounds should be used at temperatures above 55 °F (13 °C) and all of the materials should be a similar temperature."

Taken from here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joint_compound


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Wikipedia isn't a reliable source to take information from. Just read the back of whatever bucket/box of ready mix mud your using. It will tell you what temperature to keep it at. But if no heat then use durabond with some white glue mixed in. As long as it sets before it freezes you should be ok. Maybe even skim the job with a light weight setting mud. Will be a bit harder to sand but at least you have peace of mind.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Funny? USG, the largest drywall product supplier in the US shows the same temperature as Wikipedia?

http://www.usg.com/content/dam/USG_...-joint-compound-select-submittal-en-J1475.pdf


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

That is good that it is the same. However you can't solely rely on Wikipedia to supply accurate information all the time. This is coming from somebody who wrote a lot of papers in college and at no point was Wikipedia allowed as a source due to its inaccuracies. When in doubt read the back of the mud bucket or better yet, go off experience.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

moore said:


> post


Something is screwy with the site!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, site is messed up. I have to hit the refresh button when I click on a thread to see the newest posts....


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Let me see if I can find out what is going on with the site.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks for the quick response Cricket.

Maybe it's time to reboot the server, lol


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, it is sounding cookie related.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Usually is!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Alright guys, you heard the lady. Clear your cookies!


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Please let me know if you continue to have issues.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Cricket said:


> Please let me know if you continue to have issues.


I cleared cookies and re-booted and still having issues when clicking on the arrow of the last post on the main forum page. Some threads like this one work, but others never make it and keep starting over again. This is occurring on both my Windows 7 machines, but not my I-Pad. Hope this helps.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Same here!


It's not the **** Kiwiman!!


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Let me see what I can find out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I had to make this post to read yours Cricket.


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

moore said:


> I had to make this post to read yours Cricket.


Yeah, I had to do a hard refresh to read yours. 

Something is still funky.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm thinking moore spilled some of his wiskey on his keyboards and sent a wave back to Cricket's Server


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Been nice knowing you Joe! This Is too much of a chore !


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

moore, tech issues happen in communities. They will get it fixed for us.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I hear ya Cricket!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

OK so which one of you buggers have been surfing [email protected] sites and not washing your hands before logging on to DWT?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

....


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Is it still happening?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, still very screwie on my android tablet. Some pages just keep reloading over and over. Threads don't mark as read even though they are.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

.....


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Ugggggh...


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Then the spam will start next and a month later it will be sorted?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Is this working better yet?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Yes, still very screwie on my android tablet. Some pages just keep reloading over and over. Threads don't mark as read even though they are.


I thought my comp was nuts but no its the site! I keep getting ur not logged in then log in and it says ur already logged in!!
Then it wont let me c any new posts that I know have been made!
Its chit!:yes: Oh and it keeps reloading and reloading and reloading!:furious:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Cricket said:


> Is this working better yet?


NO!!!
If I click on new posts it comes up u are already logged in!:furious:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Again I had to make this post so I could read the last two Van posted. Uggggh!!


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

No, not yet


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

post


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Yup, we still have a mess and they are still working on it.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I think Moore did it with his panel lifter?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, they give any idea on what the issue is?


----------



## admin (Jan 4, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Just out of curiosity, they give any idea on what the issue is?


They did not. It started in a couple of the communities.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

MrWillys said:


> I think Moore did it with his panel lifter?


Don't bring tuco into this !!!


----------

